# Schutz für die heiligsten des Mannes !?!



## nitrojunk (21. August 2010)

Hallo, 

ich wollte mal fragen ob es für uns Männer einen guten Schutz für die Weichteile gibt, den man auch beim Dirt z.B. unter ner Röhrenjeans tragen kann ohne das man es extremst sieht, beim Fr/Dh sieht man das durch die weite Hose ja eher nicht so.

Ich frage nach, weil ich bald anfange mim dirten und in einigen Videos echt miese Landungen gesehen habe die ich meinen Kollegen da unten gerne ersparen würde.

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. August 2010)

tiefschutz ausm "football"-sport, oder schnippschnapp... *lol*... oder du ziehst ne windel an, dämpft vermutlich auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (22. August 2010)

Du brauchst ein Suspensorium.

Allzu bequem sind die aber nicht. Vorallem bei engeren Jeanshosen o.ä.

Das sieht dann aus wie durchgeladen und entsichert


----------



## evil_rider (22. August 2010)

wie wäre es einfach mal mit ner richtigen hose aus der herrenabteilung, und keine stretchjeans aus der damenoberbekleidung?!


----------



## gurkenfolie (22. August 2010)

männer mit röhrenjeans besitzen eh nichts schützenswertes.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

die antwort hatte ich erwartet vom gürkchen .... naja , die 29er fahrer -----.


----------



## el-torro (22. August 2010)

da kenn ich ne lustige geschichte zu.

Kollege ist mit seinem Hardtail mit dem A.... auf dem Hinterreifen gelandet, durch die Bewegung des Reifens wurde seine beiden "Bällchen" zwischen Reifen und Rahmen eingeklemmt und konnten nur durch Luft aus dem Reifen lassen wieder befreit werden

Schutz wär also schon sinnvoll


----------



## Schnuffi78 (22. August 2010)

Wie wärs einfach mal mit ein bisschen Fahrtechnik? Ich meine, ist ja wohl nicht normal, dass ihr zum radfahren einen ****schützer braucht. *facepalm*


----------



## Deleted 132705 (22. August 2010)

el-torro schrieb:


> da kenn ich ne lustige geschichte zu.
> 
> Kollege ist mit seinem Hardtail mit dem A.... auf dem Hinterreifen gelandet, durch die Bewegung des Reifens wurde seine beiden "Bällchen" zwischen Reifen und Rahmen eingeklemmt und konnten nur durch Luft aus dem Reifen lassen wieder befreit werden
> 
> Schutz wär also schon sinnvoll


 
das klingt minimal schmerzhaft...


----------



## trek 6500 (22. August 2010)

lustige story - und sicher extrem schmerzhaft ....


----------



## nitrojunk (22. August 2010)

Naja, ne richtige Hose hilft glaube ich auch nicht wirklich :/

Naja, mal gucken tut zwar alles höllisch weh, aber ich hab mal gehört das die Kolegen garnicht so extremst empfindlich sind wie man immer denkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenglied (22. August 2010)

nitrojunk schrieb:


> Naja, mal gucken tut zwar alles höllisch weh, aber ich hab mal gehört das die Kolegen garnicht so extremst empfindlich sind wie man immer denkt.



Noch nie eins auf die Eier bekommen?


----------



## nitrojunk (22. August 2010)

OHHHH doch, scheiß Ex -.-

Mit empfindlich war gemeint, das es nicht so schnell wirkliche Verletzungen gibt, eins in die Eier tut mehr als höllisch weh :/


----------



## klandestino (22. August 2010)

Also das Thema gepaart mit dem Kommentar über mir erinnert mich an Two and a half men...


----------



## Robby78 (22. August 2010)

Mit einem derartigen Schoner oder Schützer besteht eigentlich größere Gefahr, sich beim Setzen irgendwas einzuklemmen.


----------



## _marius (23. August 2010)

Bin zwar kein Dörter, aber ich würde mal sagen, beim Fahren geht dir so ein Ding bei Zeiten aufn S###. Vor allem hinsichtlich der Reibung und Bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## Kettenglied (23. August 2010)

Ist doch egal. Die Dirter haben doch eh alle Hitzestau in der Buchs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (23. August 2010)

Hatten wir's nicht gerade im Helm-Selbstbauthread mit dem Tiefschutz aus der Kokosnuß?


----------



## Kettenglied (23. August 2010)

Ja..."Tiefschutzhartschale aus Pflanzenfasern"


----------



## Bymike (26. August 2010)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Eierbecher sich bequem pedalieren lässt.

Wenn man sich Erdet, dann meist doch zuerst mit anderen - stabileren - Gliedmaßen


----------



## Kettenglied (26. August 2010)

Bymike schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass ein Eierbecher sich bequem pedalieren lässt.
> 
> Wenn man sich Erdet, dann meist doch zuerst mit anderen - stabileren - Gliedmaßen



Erdet? Dazu muß man erst einmal an Oberrohr, Vorbau oder Hinterrad vorbei


----------



## LB-Biker (27. August 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach mal mit ein bisschen Fahrtechnik? Ich meine, ist ja wohl nicht normal, dass ihr zum radfahren einen ****schützer braucht. *facepalm*




Tja, ich habe mich mit meinen Weichteilen mal zwischen Hinterreifen und Sattel eingeklemmt, war echt unlustig das war so nen richtig intensiver (lang anhaltener) unterschwelliger Schmerz im Bauchbereich ( kennt wohl jeder ) aber ich würde trotzdem net mit Eierschutz fahren lohnt sich net und behindert die Bewegung.


----------



## Onze80 (27. August 2010)

mir ist mal beim Antritt im Wiegetritt die Kette gerissen...


----------



## Silly (29. August 2010)

Ich würd den Krempel in nen Tennissocken stopfen und das Bündel dann mit Gaffa an den Bauch tapen. Dann störts auch nicht beim Treten. Wenn du keine Tennissocken hast, dann einfach so hochtapen...


----------



## DaJamz (1. September 2010)

spiele seit 15 Jahre Football ohne Eierbecher, bisher noch nie was passiert, radel auch schon ein paar Tage (klar weder Dirt noch DH oder Fh) aber ich stell mir das extrem unbequem und unpraktikabel vor.
...

aber hey, ich bin verheiratet und habe zwei Kinder. Soll heissen ich brauch die Dinger sowieso nicht mehr ^^^^muahhhhh


----------



## Bymike (2. September 2010)

Sillys Vorschlag war bis jetzt der beste


----------



## kungfu (2. September 2010)

Ich kann dir Nussschoner aus dem Handball ( Tor ) empfehlen.
Habe selbst 5 Jahre auf selbiger Position gespielt. Seitdem kommt er bei mir im Training "Hauen und Treten" zum Einsatz.

MFG
k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

